# Rene Campbell Transformation....Wow!!



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Have just spotted this guys, Here are two comparison pics. The photo on the left is Rene winning the Portsmouth UKBFF show this year, and the photo on the right is Rene winning the NPA Southeast in September last year.......Not bad gains for 7 months!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ahhh rene.... bloody good routine... i still have the black velvet song stuck in my head from time to time lol. Well deserved win

smokin


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

improved size and conditioning, cant complain there


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

are you sure thats the same person!??


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well somebodies been eating their greens :thumb:


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Rene isn't on the right photo.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

looks like she over dieting in last year, but wow, good on her. Great improvement!


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Rene is on the far right on the right photo....NPA South East 2008


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

MJP said:


> Rene isn't on the right photo.


Thats her on the far right Michael last year....I guess she wont be NPA anymore


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

She isn't on the right photo, believe me. She was in the other weight class, and lost the Overall to Sarah Meek, who is second right on the photo you've shown.


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, maybe this shows it better....


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Yep, that's her.


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

still looking awesome!


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry Michael I think you were right....girl is spitting image though!!!, but still a lot of mass gained in 7 months dont you think


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

No problem.

Rene is very good, no doubt about that, if I remember right I think she was a tri-athlete before deciding to compete, but that's all I know about her, to be honest.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Looks to be a good improvement, bit of size with improved conditioning.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well she won't be entering any natural shows anymore....excellant physique does anyone know what class?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrr can't see the pics.....I hate this laptop sometimes!!!!!


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

She won the O55s at the portsmouth this year Paul, I thionk with a few more improvements and a bit of experience she could be a threat at the british, apparently her posing is top notch too. Very audience friendly look as well I think.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i would agree she has the look that is in favour at the moment, this class will be a hard class with Zee and my new girl Lisa Cross.....


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

sent you a pm paul.


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Guys i have trained Rene from the when she decided to start bodybuilding. Last year was very good for her as she won her qualifier and finished 2nd in the British. during the off season we worked on putting weight (she used to be addicted to 4-5 hrs cardio a day!) and the results have been astounding. she actually now lodges with me and her proffesionalism and dedication to this great sport is second to none. watch this space in the future guys , she will be a Big name soon......


----------



## proverkafb (Aug 24, 2011)

where it is possible to find more photos of rene ?


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

trains at my gym,forest gym crawley . prep being overseen by ifbb pro Harold marrilier aka big H.she's already looking big and.hard .


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Paul - you say Lisa.cross is.doing the women's again this year at the British ?


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

just realised your post was.2009! lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

buffguymart said:


> Ok, maybe this shows it better....


She looks better in the first pic but still far too muscular... scary.


----------



## Little_Grape (Apr 11, 2009)

sceptic13 said:


> trains at my gym,forest gym crawley . prep being overseen by ifbb pro Harold marrilier aka big H.she's already looking big and.hard .


I saw her there yesterday looking in fantastic shape - etched from beautiful granite....


----------

